# switch/tretlager/umwefer



## jota (20. Dezember 2005)

tach
wollte heute tretlager u.kurbeln montieren aber dann,lager73/113mm is doch richtig oder? aber mit truvativ hussefelt 2fach mit bashring passt das nicht.
kurbeln liegen am hinterbau an. lager in 118mm von nöten?
wie wird dieser komische aluumwerferstummel montiert, u.welcher umwerfer muss es sein?

danke


----------



## iNSANE! (20. Dezember 2005)

Also, zur Montage brauchst Du die beiden Alu Halbschalen die um das Teil im Tretlagerbereich gelegt werden und dann eine runde Aufnahme für die Klemmung des Umwerfers bilden.
Einen passenden, neuwertigen Umwerfer aus meinem Switch hätte ich, bei bedarf noch.
Gruß, iNSANE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride-UnLTD (21. Dezember 2005)

Tach,

118mm Innenlagerwelle müssen sein.

ride on


----------



## jota (25. Dezember 2005)

tach
ich habe ein 118er ausprobiert,war noch zu kurz.
dann kam die erleuchtung,das passt nur mit nem orig.truvativ howitzerlager!!  
wird zeit das mal ein standard auf den markt kommt,und nicht jeder hersteller sein eigenes süppchen kocht.


----------



## 950supermoto (27. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Könnte mir jemand von euch eine Detailaufnahme dieser Umwerfer-Montage reinstellen? Wenn ich die beiden Schalen nun habe, welchen Typ Umwerfer muss ich montieren? Down-Swing, Top-Swing usw.

Gruss


----------



## decolocsta (27. August 2007)

Also beim Switch ist es normal echt keine Zauberei Kurbeln zu Montieren, und mit einer 118er Achsbreite passt das definitv...


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (27. August 2007)

Moin

Du brauchst einen Umwerfer vom Typ TOP SWING. 

Ich hab meine beiden Halbschalen über Frank Kimmerle bezogen. Ging schnell und unkompliziert.

Ein Foto versuch ich mal bis heute Abend reinzustellen.

MfG


----------



## TheBikeLebowski (27. August 2007)

Hier noch die Bilder. Damit sollte alles erklärt sein.









MfG


----------



## decolocsta (27. August 2007)

Wieso Sechskantschraube?


----------



## DC. (27. August 2007)

hatta andere achse??

bei mir gingen die hälften nicht so sauber aneinander. standen oben weiter auseinander als unten...komisch, komisch


----------



## 950supermoto (28. August 2007)

Super, besten Dank für den prompten Service. Habe Frank Kimmerle schon ein Mail geschrieben.

Happy trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheBikeLebowski (28. August 2007)

decolocsta schrieb:


> Wieso Sechskantschraube?



Das ist ne lange Geschichte...


----------



## decolocsta (28. August 2007)

ich hab zeit


----------



## DC. (28. August 2007)

nochmal auf das thema der achsbreite zurückzukommen....

will mir wohl die saint kurbeln holen
http://www.actionsports.de/Kurbeln/Shimano-Saint-Kurbel-FC-M800-Single::10612.html

passen die von der achsbreite? oder gibts die mit verschieden breiten achsen


----------



## Jendo (28. August 2007)

Ich hab hier auch noch zwei Paar rumliegen (Bj 04 und 05). Also wer sowas sammeln will...PM an mich.
Robert


----------

